
Fallacy of Data Scientist Shortage - eaxitect
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/m/blogpost?id=6448529%3ABlogPost%3A19735
======
IndianAstronaut
At my current company, I am the only 'data scientist'. Until recently they had
no idea I could build classifiers and such. I was just a data warehouse
engineer. In a sense I created a job opening and requirement for myself.

